

Adobe's Subscription Model and Why Platform Owners Should Care - msomers
http://stratechery.com/2013/adobes-subscription-model-why-platform-owners-should-care/

======
jamesseattle
Why not a capped pay per use?

~~~
saidajigumi
Asking seriously, what's a "use"?

Launching an app is a poor metric, as there are all manner of use-external
reasons why an app may be started or stopped. A timer? Perhaps, but my
perception is that most folks hate feeling "on the clock". Maybe per-day, or a
days-per-month ladder of some sort, to relax that feeling? Seems more
complicated for the end-user and for Adobe with the only real upside for very
casual users.

To some extent, a monthly subscription seems to strike a balance between an
incremental usage fee (aka "use") and avoiding the complexity and psychology
of timed usage.

